# need help ASAP: stop my rabbit stealing food



## sashacharliexx (May 7, 2017)

Hi all,



Hoping for some training tips for my rabbit, we have 2 house rabbits one male and one female. The male belongs to my younger sister, and the female belongs to me.



She is a hybrid and absolutely lovely, originally brought to keep the male company, and they are now best of friends. However she is a very mischievous little bunny. She has a habit of knocking over your tea so she can drink it, stealing food off your plate, stealing the cats food and many other little behaviour bugs.



I need to stop her doing this as my parents will sell her as they end up locking them both in their cage and feel it is unfair on both of them. I have a month to train her and I really do not want to sell her so I am desperate for some help.



Please, please help!



Thanks in advance



Sasha


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Put stuff you don't want her to get to out of her reach.


----------



## sashacharliexx (May 7, 2017)

hi, we have done that at with some things but she jumps on the sofa and steals of your plate and jumps on the side and knocks over cups of tea you can't take your eyes off her for a second


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Eat at the table.

Put her away while you eat/drink.

Now the Summer is here can't they have an outdoor hutch and run and become acclimatised to living outdoors permanently (given the correct living conditions/protection)?

Just bring them indoors for short periods when you are giving them your attention.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Eat at the table.
> 
> Put her away while you eat/drink.
> 
> ...


Absolutely this !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Put stuff you don't want her to get to out of her reach.


Yep...rabbits are not like cats...they don't climb, do they? By ''climb'' I mean to the top of a 10' high cupboard. I have a cat which, given the chance, would steal anything in sight; for which reason I keep it locked out of his sight and reach. Hamlet is a career criminal, whom we have nicknamed ''Bill Sykes the Burglar''. He can open doors if he knows there is grub at the other side! Your parents are threatening to sell this rabbit? You are really serious when you say this? Don't have her in the room when you are eating and drinking might be a good start. That way she can't do anything.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sashacharliexx said:


> hi, we have done that at with some things but she jumps on the sofa and steals of your plate and jumps on the side and knocks over cups of tea you can't take your eyes off her for a second


Close the door with her on the other side. Or put her in her hutch at mealtimes (your mealtimes that is).


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I know nothing about rabbits, but won't a male and a female mate?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think maybe your expectations of your rabbit are rather unrealistic. She doesn't understand that all food she sees isn't hers , the only way to stop her eating it iis to keep it out of her way . Put the cat food where only the cat can reach it - high up, on a cat tree platform or work top. Eat yours at the table. Put cups of tea out of reach. 
It's not really stealing , she just thinks if it's available she can have it. 
I totally agree about keeping them locked away when there are things happening ( like meals ) that you don't want them involved in.
Are they neutered ?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweety said:


> New I know nothing about rabbits, but won't a male and a female mate?


My neighbours have two boy rabbits, both of which are castrated as they were previously a bit snappy (ie mistook fingers for carrots!!). I used to feed an* entire* boy rabbit for a friend and he would grunt and go for you... was quite an ordeal. TBH I was relieved when they moved...their cat was lovely but the rabbit was not very welcoming


----------

